# swimbaits?



## bassfishininbama (Sep 25, 2011)

has anybody had any luck with any? if so what kind? i bought some i bought some from walmart but havent caught anything with em.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 26, 2011)

I use various styles very often. What did you buy and what are you fishing for?


----------



## redbug (Sep 26, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> I use various styles very often. What did you buy and what are you fishing for?



and what area are you from?
filling out your profile with a general location would be a big help


----------



## bassfishininbama (Sep 26, 2011)

i do most of my fishing on pickwick lake in alabama and some creeks that run into it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 27, 2011)

I assume that is FW LMB lake? You want to get some SB that match the forage then - I like the hollow bodied shad style for many applications but I mostly use them from striped bass


----------

